# Energy EAC active crossover



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Can any one who owns this XO tell me what happens when the power is off ?

I know all functions work with power on . I still get sound output with the switch off. What is happening here? 

Tks.

New inputs: 

Subsequently, I found out that the power switch turns on only the gain functions of the subwoofer.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you get a solution to your question yet Sportflyer?


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Did you get a solution to your question yet Sportflyer?


Wall Power adapter is needed for the XO to work. The switch on the unit is for turning on the Subwoofer gain .


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, good to hear you got it straightened out. Cheers!


----------

